

TV Tracker Combines All Your Queues Into One - skipass
http://www.apartmenttherapy.com/tv-tracker-combines-all-your-queues-into-one-design-news-203483

======
minikites
I wish everyone could get along and make one store for renting
movies/music/tv/games and one store for buying music/movies/tv/games.

~~~
ToastyMallows
Relevant XKCD: [https://xkcd.com/927/](https://xkcd.com/927/)

